#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  GATE-2013  (BT/CS-IT/EC/EE/ME) Classroom Coaching by Ex-IITians  at KOSHIKA Lucknow

## koshika

*GATE-2013*
 *(BT/CS-IT/EC/EE/ME)*
 *Classroom Coaching*
 at *Koshika Academy for GATE/PSUs/IES, Lucknow* *(A reputed coaching Institute for engineers run by ex-IITians)* *We Offer*
_6 months_ * of regular classroom* _coaching programme_ * for GATE  (Biotechnology/Computer        Science/Electronics & Communication Engineering/Electrical        Engineering/Mechanical Engineering) exactly on new GATE pattern &        syllabus**3 hours and 4 days in a week class**Highly        Experienced and extra brilliant faculty members mostly Ex-IITians who        scored 99 percentile in GATE**Special        practice sessions on General ability & Engg. Maths paper**Innovative        Techniques to solve Numerical Problems* 

*Regular        Topic, Unit & Mock Tests*

*Practice        by More than 6500+MCQs & Printed study materials on tough topics**Proper coverage and In depth analysis of        whole GATE Syllabus**Problem solving and doubt clearing sessions**On-Line Test-Series* *After GATE admission  guidance**Fully Air-Conditioned Classrooms**Separate Boys & Girls hostel  with mess facility*


*Admission Open.*
For more detail and queries please contact at *09450190335/07800369292*or e-mail us at    *contact@koshika.co.in* *Address**-------* C-405-415, 2nd floor, Sahara Plaza, Patrakarpuram, Gomti Nagar, Lucknow. *www.koshikaacademy.blogspot.com*





  Similar Threads: GATE Coaching by IITians GATE Coaching by IITians Institute of Engineering & Technology, Lucknow(IET) 2013 Courses, admission,Campus, Placements, Fee-Structure, Fests, Hostels, Facilities Central Institute of Plastics Engineering & Technology, Lucknow (CIPET) 2013 Courses, admission, Campus, Placements, Fee-Structure, Fests, Hostels, Facilities Top engineering colleges in lucknow | Best Btech/BE colleges in lucknow

----------

